# This device cannot start. (Code 10)



## Everest63 (Feb 19, 2005)

I downloaded and installed Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition 180 day evaluation. After install I noticed a yellow exlamation point next to the VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter. On Properties for the NIC, it states: This device cannot start. (Code 10). I have tried installing the NIC drivers but that did not fix it. I dual boot with XP and XP does not have a problem with the NIC. You would think that if XP has no problem with the VIA onboard NIC then 2003 Server shouldn't either. Google searches turn up a lot of HD, CDRW and USB devices that cannot start, but not much of NIC's with the same problem.


----------



## ricerider623 (Oct 21, 2004)

I would try disabling and uninstalling and then re-installing the device, not the drivers. Your XP, if it gets affected at all, should immediatly fix it by installing the driver it uses for the NIC, however here may be where your problem lies.
If the server software uses the same resources that the XP uses it may be an unresolvable conflict. You could check the server drivers to compare them with the ones XP uses, and if feasible, have XP use them as well. Other than that, maybe some FAQ's from the server site may help.
Good luck, Mike


----------



## Everest63 (Feb 19, 2005)

*Fixed*

Ended up using another NIC (PCI) and the server liked it!
Thanks


----------

